# Dark Angel (Piano Version)



## ghosthunter33 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful song, ghosthunter33. I see that, despite the multiple uploads, no one on YouTube knows _anything_ about where it came from originally Would you happen to have any background information on it?


----------



## ghosthunter33 (May 23, 2012)

I have no information


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Figured as much. Thank you, anyhow.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Garthgoyle, I found the originator of this version on youtube. He gives what little backstory there is about this song, and a link to download the original ( the original is a lot different from this version):






Uploaded by MrGlenLane on Apr 12, 2011 



> I did a remake of a MIDI file I found, years ago. The file was named Darkangel.mid. That is all I know about it, other than it's beautiful! I took the MIDI into FL Studio and added a piano sound, then removed the strings and merged the rest into one, realistic (for a piano) sounding piece. I also fiddled with a couple of bits, making a few notes longer, some heavier and some softer, just to get the feel right for piano. When I'd done all that, I added a nice, spooky reverb effect, and here it is! The picture in the video just makes me think of this music, so I thought it was appropriate. Just something to look at, I guess.
> 
> Here is a link, where you can get the original MIDI file from: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/curly.johnson/midis.html
> 
> ...


In the comments, I asked if there was any way to get a download of his version. He has a website with other Halloween songs free for download. Hopefully, he'll add this version to them.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've known of this midi since 1997 when all I had was webtv. A fellow webtv friend had this midi as a Signature on his email. He had no info back then where it originated, nor have I been able to find that info over the last 15 years now. It is a very darkly, beautiful song for sure. I've had it on my Halloween Midis page for about 9 years *HERE*. I personally like the midi version better than these piano versions.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Garthgoyle, I found the originator of this version on youtube. He gives what little backstory there is about this song, and a link to download the original ( the original is a lot different from this version)


Thank you for that, Pumpkinhead625. I _definitely_ prefer the remade version over the original, but I love piano to begin with.


----------

